# Zpražit rozkazem



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych pomoc.
"Je mi jasný, že kapitán se podivoval vejci a sebral ho pro jeho podivnost, tak jako sbírá mnohý jiný neužitečný věci z kostelů a chalup. A malý šipovníky zpražil rozkazem, museli mu vejce vydat, a teprv pak je zařadil do kolony."

Kontext: jedna armada potkala pár kluků (malý šipovníky) který měli s sebou to velké vejce. Kapitán bral vejce s sebou a zařadil kluky do kolony.

Jak mám tady rozumět sloveso zpražit?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Micana

Ahoj,
"zařadit" tady znamená prostě "přibrat", "začlenit" do kolony; ale neptáš se spíš na to "zpražit"? _Zpražit rozkazem _znamená _dát rozkaz autoritativním, nepříjemným způsobem _- tohle použití je trochu neobvyklé, běžně se používá _zpražit pohledem_.
Můžu se zeptat, co je to za text?


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Micana. To je Kloktat dehet od Topola. Tak to bude jako - ochromit -, že jo?


----------



## Micana

Tak trochu, ale není to tak dramatické. _Zpražit pohledem _je asi jako "říct někomu pohledem, aby se styděl" (třeba maminka zpraží dítě pohledem, když přijde domů špinavé). _Zpražit _je od slovesa _pražit  _a to znamená "prudce opékat". 

Aha, Topol! Měla bych si přečíst


----------



## tlumic

Zpražit: *uzemnit*, *usadit*; *seřvat* (někoho, kdo si moc "vyskakuje").
Podle mně se to tady k tomu "rozkazem" docela hodí, i když je pravda, že jsem zrovinka tohle spojení asi taky nikdy neřekl ani nečetl.

A tak


----------

